# Does anyone hear paint directly onto clothes



## cam (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anyone hear paint artwork directly onto clothing? Caps or tees.


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

I paint mainly on t-shirts for myself and family just for fun. 

Cheryl


----------



## cam (Oct 29, 2006)

what paints do you use.


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

I use So Soft by Deco Art, you can order it at http://www.homecraftexpress.com. 

Use to get these from Michaels craft store but ours discontinued them. In case you try to find them at Michaels they would be where they sell the t shirts, aprons. Not by the regular acrylic paint.

Also use Tulip Soft, can get from http://www.createforless.com

Do you already paint on clothing or planning on starting? If you haven't done it before just an FYI, you will need to heat set this paint then it will be washable. If I was selling them I would tell people to hand wash and hang to dry.
Hope this helps. If you have any more questions let me know.
Cheryl


----------



## ryandubbau (Sep 21, 2006)

this is exactly what i wanted to know. thanks.

when you say heat set....meaing underneath a dryer/lamp type thing?


----------



## cam (Oct 29, 2006)

ryandubbau said:


> Do you already paint on clothing or planning on starting?


 I wan to start. I'm an artists and friends and family sometimes want artistic things from me for holidays and B-days.



ryandubbau said:


> you will need to heat set this paint then it will be washable.


 How do I do this. Is it the same concept as the oven a silk screened shirt passes through?

 Also, can you paint using silk screen paint and will this make it machine washsble after heat set?

p.s. Thanks for the info CRSMITH!


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

To heat set you do it with a regular household iron. NO STEAM! I lay a piece of butcher paper on top of the painted area and press it I don't leave the iron in one place for very long, just move it back and forth as if you are ironing going over each area a few times. I machine wash gentle cycle, they have also (by mistake) been put in the dryer and they come out just fine. The reason I tell people to hand wash and hang dry is because painting right onto the fabric is very time consuming (for me it is anyway, I very detailed pictures), if something happened to it in the washer or dryer it's not like you can do another one in 5-10 min. Also, some of the glitter paints have glue in them which you don't heat set and wouldn't want them put in the dryer. The bottles tell you not to heat set that particular paint.



> Also, can you paint using silk screen paint and will this make it machine washsble after heat set?


 Since I don't use silk screen paint I can't anwer that.

Cheryl


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

These threads might be helpful:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=6675

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3511

The first one is for freezer paper stencils. Even if you won't be using stencils, the drying/heat setting process will be pretty much the same (using water-based screenprinting ink).

The second one is a thread about drawing directly onto blank shirts. Some good tips there as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cam (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you Jasonda and Cheryl for the info and links. They are just what I needed


----------

